# Hedgehog made from car wash mitt from $ store



## mary ellen (Mar 1, 2011)

*I thought these were colorful and cute. These might get your kids to help with dusting. http://darlingpetunia.blogspot.com/2009 ... eamon.html*


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

I totally just pinned that. Even just tucked one of them under my sink a few minutes ago... I use them for dusting the apt! But want to make a hedgie to keep in the car now!!

Dollarama in Canada sells these mits in the cleaning aisle too.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

too cute!! I'm going to have to do this! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! Pinned and on the list!


----------



## gogrnny1955 (Jul 6, 2011)

And here I was just looking a new project to make.
Thanks for sharing these.
Now where did I leave those car keys? :lol:


----------



## gstice (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks! I might not mind dusting now with a cute colorful hedgehog


----------



## gogrnny1955 (Jul 6, 2011)

Back from the $ 1.00 store as well as the .99 cent store.
The dollar store only had 2 colors a blue and a green.

The .99 cent store had orange,marroon,purple, yellow
green,and tan.
However those were not gloves, they were same fabric but sponges.
so I will need to adapt.
Good news is I can just cut and shape the inside sponge and don't
need extra stuffing.

Found some plastic balls with a bell inside so I will be making rattles out of 
some of the hedgehogs I will be sewing.
No worries about baby safty as I will embroider the faces and the balls 
are too big to choke on and will be sewed in tight.


----------

